# Boots?



## Oregon_Rob (Jan 15, 2004)

What do you guys like for steel toe, waterproof boots in the woods? I have a pair of Danner Rainforest boots that are the best boots I have ever worn, but they do not have the safety toe. Danner has a very similar style, called “Quarry”, with the safety toe, but I have a hard time with $250+. Keep in mind that I am in western Oregon, it gets very wet, and not all that cold, only down to about +15°F and that’s not very often.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jan 15, 2004)

I wear the Stihl Pro Marks, very comfortable! I do need to get a pair of the rubber Husky boots for the mud though.


----------



## Husky372 (Jan 15, 2004)

i just recently bought a pair of georgia boots with gore-tex and 400 grams thinsulate ultra they work nice. they also come in 200 grams.


----------



## Newfie (Jan 15, 2004)

I've been wearing a pair of Ft. Lewis Boots by Danner. Didn't seem them listed anymore in the latest Cabela's catalog though. Waterproof w/ the gortex liner,600 gram thinsulate and a composite toe. Plus they have a regular heel and not the logger heel, which I prefer. $269 plus shipping but a real nice boot. Maybe a little overkill for your milder climate.


----------



## Jumper (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a pair of JB Goodhue linemans goretex steel toed boots that are made by HH Brown but I discovered last fall that after two years of hard use they are not too waterproof anymore, so before I came over here I bought a pair of SDG boots with same fetures through ISECO, which had a standing offer with our company. Not too wet here but I will have them when I return home. I also have a pair of Danner Fort Lewis from my time in the Army, but can't wear them at work because non steel toe. In Oregon you would be better off with an unlined Goretex boot which are a lot cooler.


----------



## Pacific (Jan 15, 2004)

Nothing but Vibergs for me once you have gone to them you don't go back to anything else www.workboot.com 

They are handmade boots last for a long time my first pair of 151x lasted 3.5-4 years I could have had them rebuilt but decided get a new pair.


----------



## Oregon_Rob (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks Guys,

Pacific, 
Was hoping you'd show, you know what wet is! I have a catalog comming.

Newfie,
Will check them out, like Danner, they are here in Portland

Jumper,
Couldn't find much, in fact anyting, on sdg. Any suggestions?

Husky,
Don't know much about Georga?

Ryan,
Thanks, always value your views.

Rob

Wow, hope i didn't leave anyone out.


----------



## Jumper (Jan 16, 2004)

Try www.iseco.com; that is who I bought them from. Would be about $200 US. I stand corrected on the name, STC for Shoe Technology Company. I also have a pir of Vibergs and they are a very solidly built boot.


----------



## Pacific (Jan 16, 2004)

Anybody that lives in the Pacific Northwest has webbed feet it rains so much here  

I think I would rather have the rain over the frigid weather the guys in the east are dealing with. Doing a construction site clean up job today I was sweating because its warm in the sun. Some of the other construction workers on the site were wearing T-Shirts because it was such a nice warm day.

It is supposed to rain tommorow but heck its better than snow that you slip and slide in I always have the rain gear in the truck.


----------



## Jumper (Jan 16, 2004)

A pic of the STC Gore Tex Steel Toes. I was really bored coming back from the airport in the APC a few days ago!!!


----------



## topnotchtree (Jan 16, 2004)

I have a pair of boots that came from Hoffmans. Uppers are made by Miendl. Bottoms are made by hoffman. They are insulated with goretex and are waterproof. I have stood in water up to the top of the boots and did not get wet feet. I got them last year and they seem to be wearing well.Take a look at www.hoffmanboots.com


----------



## JimL (Jan 17, 2004)

I wear whites
I like them alot compared to the wesco's and danners i had before.


----------



## ORclimber (Jan 17, 2004)

I've had good luck with Matterhorn's. They were a bit chilly in the snow a few weeks ago, but are excellent in general sogginess. 

http://www.work-n-wear.com/shop/index.php?shop=1&cat=57


----------



## caryr (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Dennis (Jan 19, 2004)

I think the best boot I have worn is the Nokia. Pacific...you probably have seen them before. I have a pair of half and half caulks that I love!
Unfortunately noone imports them anymore from Finland...at least not a cost effective price that I know of.....Vibergs are very good boots, very pricey, and I have found that you have to have just the right foot to wear them...My vote is still Nokia...lol


----------



## Pacific (Jan 19, 2004)

Viberg can custom make boots fit your feet it just costs more  


The best thing todo is go to a work wear store or a place that sells work boots to see what fits you the best. Myself I find for everyday kicking around working out in the yard slip on Romeos work pretty good I get them from Work Wear world.

For rubber boots I buy them from the local rental shop they sell non steel toe for 22 a pair they keep your feet dry.


----------



## Oregon_Rob (Jan 20, 2004)

Cary,
I have found the quarry online for $195, but i'm going to find a local place to go check them out. Like I said, I love my rain forest and the quarry look to be very similar, but I would like to understand the difference. The rain forest sell for around $230 w/o steel toe and I am a little suspicious as to why a steel toe version would cost less. I will just have to go try them on. It may just be that the Non-steel toe is marketed at places like GI Joes… to hunters and the like. I am also interested in the difference between the Quarry and the Centurions. My guess is the toes would stay warmer in the Centurions. Anyone know if there are situation’s where the composite toe would not be accepted as proper safety equipment from the folks at OSHA and the like?

Pacific,
I have a catalog coming from Viberg, but the one thing I really like about the Danner is the Gortex. I have had my rain forest for something like 5 years and never had a drop of water get in through the boot. I had a pair of Redwings that were not Gortex and they were fairly waterproof the first year or so, but after that, didn’t matter how much I greased them, they leaked. What is your experience with Viberg? 

I know that I am probably thinking this thing to death, but I’m in no real hurry and won’t need them before next fall. After that I expect to be wearing them every day.


----------



## Pacific (Jan 20, 2004)

I use that black loggers oil on my 151x it keeps the water out but if I'am working in heavy rain and mud I put on the rubber boots atleast you know they are semi water proof.

Most guys in this are always have a pair of rubber boots in the truck or close by if they have to work in the rain. Its pretty hard to keep any leather constructed boot from getting so saturated your feet get wet.


----------



## Krooked (Mar 8, 2004)

Greetings all,

This might be a little late to help anyone here out, but I just bought a pair of LaCrosse boots that are very nice...

Let's see if I can get a link to work here...

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=125352

LaCrosse is a good boot and I understand that they now own Danner...

I put Sno-Seal on them right away and haven't had any leaks (I use Sno-Seal on all my boots).

Oh, these particular boots are made in Canada.

Matt


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 8, 2004)

Snowseal (beeswax) rules. But you need to apply it every day when the going gets tough. I haven't found ANYTHING that compares to it.


----------



## wiley_p (Mar 9, 2004)

Try Pecard's , way nicer on oil tanned leather.


----------



## Jumper (Mar 10, 2004)

I think it is a lot easier to have a Goretex or some other synthetic membrane boot for those wet days. I tried for years to make Army combat boots less leaky and while I succeeded to some degree, the only boots I have warm where my feet have truly been dry were Goretex. They are hot on warmer days though, ergo you need another pair of boots for those.


----------



## rbtree (Mar 10, 2004)

wiley's right, Snow Seal is best for chrome tanned leather. 

I use Obernauf's Leather Preservative, also a beewax and propolis base.


----------



## John Ellison (Mar 10, 2004)

I have had boots from wesco,Danner, Red Wing, Buffalo,and custom made White's. It dosent matter what kind they are, or how well I take care of them; they will only last me a year at most before they are pretty ragged. No matter how well greased my feet are wet at the end of a rainy day in an all leather boot,IF I am working in the woods. The ones with a synthetic liner have been the only thing that kept my feet dry at the end of a wet day. But I dont like them because they all have those stupid speed laces. I like them with small brass hooks.

John


----------



## Oregon_Rob (Mar 10, 2004)

All your comments back up what i was thinking. Gortex is the best answer. That's why i like the danner Rain forest i have now.


Don't know if anyone is looking, but my most recent Sierra Trading post has the Danner Quarry (Gortex, steel toe) is some different sizes for $129.00. My problem is that i have a medium to narrow foot and size 12. The only size 12's they have are EE.

www.sierratradingpost.com


----------



## lucky (Mar 10, 2004)

The danner rainforest have probably been my most comfortable pair of boots or shoes, ever. The only problem I have with them is that the gortex causes my feet to sweat on a hot summers day.
To remedy that I bought a pair of Baileys brand boots. They are ok. not the workmanship and quality of danners but they are tough boots. I also had to add the danner airthotic arch support and a cork footbed just to make the baileys boots comfortable. Next time I want a lace to toe design without goretex, I'll probably go with whites. I keep the baileys boots well conditioned and they have not leaked on me yet. 

For conditioners I like Whites, and Ray Holes Saddle Butter. I'm sure they are many other good conditioners I have not yet tried. Mink oil is worthless and I have used snow seal alot in the past but found it to be too thick, which makes the leather very stiff and I believe it leads to premature cracking. My two cents. John


----------



## Lawn Masters (Mar 29, 2004)

My boots are US military issue leather altama jungle boots. they have the panama soles all leather construction, and the vents in the sides for better foot cooling. I'm quite happy with them and wouldnt buy anything different unless it was made of a material that never wears out, never breaks and never gets too hot or cold.


----------



## BlackSmith (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsaw-addict _
> *a material that never wears out, never breaks and never gets too hot or cold. *



humm...wonder what that might be...


----------



## JonnyHart (Apr 1, 2004)

HI all! Has anybody ever owned the baileys climbing boots? My wecos are on its third set of soles and they're worn, I could save a hundred bucks on a pair of baileys compared to highliners, but are they as tough? Thanx for all advice. Be safe


----------

